# Installing FreeBSD 7.2 via pxeboot and serial console



## michaelBSD (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

I'm trying to install a FreeBSD 7.2 release on my machine which has only a serial output (com0)
I'm realizing the PXE environment on a windows machine (don't hate me )

I created a directory "freebsd" and copied in the content of the FreeBSD release DVD.

I set up the tftp server and the dhcp server correctly -> the machine gets the PXEBOOT file via TFTP and starts booting.

But then the boot process stops here


```
Intel UNDI, PXE-2.0 (build 082)
Copyright (C) 1997,1998,1999  Intel Corporation
VIA Rhine III Management Adapter v2.43 (2005/12/15)

CLIENT MAC ADDR: 00 xx xx xx xx xx
CLIENT IP: 192.168.178.50  MASK: 255.255.255.0  DHCP IP: 192.168.178.98
PXE Loader 1.00

Building the boot loader arguments
Relocating the loader and the BTX
Starting the BTX loader
```

This is my TFTP log

```
Rcvd DHCP Discover Msg for IP 0.0.0.0, Mac 00:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx [27/04 14:50:22.656]
DHCP: proposed address 192.168.178.50 [27/04 14:50:24.765]
Rcvd DHCP Discover Msg for IP 0.0.0.0, Mac 00:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx [27/04 14:50:24.828]
DHCP: proposed address 192.168.178.50 [27/04 14:50:26.328]
1356 Request 2 not processed [27/04 14:50:26.390]
Rcvd DHCP Discover Msg for IP 0.0.0.0, Mac 00:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx [27/04 14:50:26.453]
DHCP: proposed address 192.168.178.50 [27/04 14:50:27.953]
1356 Request 2 not processed [27/04 14:50:28.015]
1356 Request 2 not processed [27/04 14:50:28.078]
Rcvd DHCP Rqst Msg for IP 0.0.0.0, Mac 00:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx [27/04 14:50:29.734]
Previously allocated address 192.168.178.50 acked [27/04 14:50:31.765]
1356 Request 2 not processed [27/04 14:50:31.828]
Connection received from 192.168.178.50 on port 2070 [27/04 14:50:32.031]
Read request for file </boot/pxeboot>. Mode octet [27/04 14:50:32.031]
OACK: <tsize=264192,> [27/04 14:50:32.031]
Using local port 1183 [27/04 14:50:32.031]
Peer returns ERROR <TFTP Aborted> -> aborting transfer [27/04 14:50:32.093]
Connection received from 192.168.178.50 on port 2071 [27/04 14:50:32.187]
Read request for file </boot/pxeboot>. Mode octet [27/04 14:50:32.187]
Using local port 1184 [27/04 14:50:32.187]
<boot\pxeboot>: sent 517 blks, 264192 bytes in 0 s. 0 blk resent [27/04 14:50:32.312]
Rcvd DHCP Discover Msg for IP 0.0.0.0, Mac 00:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx [27/04 14:50:32.750]
DHCP: proposed address 192.168.178.50 [27/04 14:50:34.250]
Rcvd DHCP Discover Msg for IP 0.0.0.0, Mac 00:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx [27/04 14:50:34.312]
DHCP: proposed address 192.168.178.50 [27/04 14:50:35.812]
Rcvd DHCP Rqst Msg for IP 0.0.0.0, Mac 00:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx [27/04 14:50:35.875]
Previously allocated address 192.168.178.50 acked [27/04 14:50:37.375]
Rcvd DHCP Rqst Msg for IP 0.0.0.0, Mac 00:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx [27/04 14:50:37.437]
Previously allocated address 192.168.178.50 acked [27/04 14:50:38.937]
```

I've attached a screenshot with the configuration of the servers.
I have no idea why the boot process stops at this point.

What does FreeBSD exactly try to do when printing out "Starting the BTX loader"?

Thanks


----------



## michaelBSD (May 4, 2009)

Hm seems that the screenshot made some trouble - now it should work.

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/4dca47b1d9.png


----------



## michaelBSD (May 6, 2009)

Hi,
in the meantime I solved the issue in using a FreeBSD as a PXEBOOT environment...

:e


----------

